# Need to make a fence for my craftsman table



## caminister (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought a craftsman router table on Craigslist for $10. It comes with a guard. I have been just clamping down another board that I cut a half circle in for a fence. This works fine but I would like to build something that would utilize the miter groves in the table. 

Thoughts, suggestions, comments on ideas for me building an adjustable fence?


My table's model number is no longer on the small table, but the guard says craftsman on it.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

A quick rundown of fence features I am aware of:

T-Track on the face and or top (makes using feather boards easier)
Surfacing compatible (planing style)( the ability to adjust one side of the bit offset from the other 1/32 to 1/16, or have them not offset)
Dust collection Port for a vacuum
Bit Shielding (either compatible with the current one, or replacing it)

Check out this thread here with pictures of hundreds of tables, most with fences.


----------



## caminister (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for sending me that link! Some amazing tables. For now though I want to just continue using my cheap metal framed small craftsman. Many of those router tables had fences and were either to intricate for my setup or not detailed pictures or plans on how to make a wooden one that would be unique to fitting into my fence slots.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ethan

It looks like you have it well in hand with the wood fence you made if you want to take it to the next step use a flat and true 2 x 6 board and glue on some dogs so it can drop in to the slots in the table top and with carr. bolts and wing nuts that you can use to lock it down in place you can buy a Vac.pickup at Rockler and many other outlets and just screw it to the backside of your 2 x 6 fence you can also pickup some tee track if you want to have one and put it in your new fence and all done for peanuts..just a note you don't need a split fence right off the bat you can always just stick on some stock on the out feed side of the fence and do the same thing and a little tape and you have the same thing..


===



caminister said:


> Thanks for sending me that link! Some amazing tables. For now though I want to just continue using my cheap metal framed small craftsman. Many of those router tables had fences and were either to intricate for my setup or not detailed pictures or plans on how to make a wooden one that would be unique to fitting into my fence slots.


----------



## caminister (Feb 9, 2012)

Your setup looks nice and simple. What did you use reset the whole for the carr blt?

I bought some carr bolts today and a few washers, wing nuts and found some plastic knobs that fit a 5/16 thread so that should help with some adjustments.

I visited a friends who has a very similar router table to mine. Look at the picture attached. How would you go about making 2 brackets like that with "dogs" that are adjustable?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The tricky part is the slot, you can do it on your router table but the safe way is with the plunge router but if you don't have a plunge router drop a stick on top of the bit on the router and put in TWO slots,,(1 1/2" long) once you have the slots in place rip in down to size on the table saw once you have it down to the size you want to use take it back to the router table and put a rabbit cut on both sides of the stick and then cut it off to the right size..you will end up with two of them..

Use wider stock than you need ,it helps you to control the stick on the router table..easy to rip down on the table saw/band saw.

==



caminister said:


> Your setup looks nice and simple. What did you use reset the whole for the carr blt?
> 
> I bought some carr bolts today and a few washers, wing nuts and found some plastic knobs that fit a 5/16 thread so that should help with some adjustments.
> 
> I visited a friends who has a very similar router table to mine. Look at the picture attached. How would you go about making 2 brackets like that with "dogs" that are adjustable?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

*Simila Router top with Table saw*

A top similar to yours was used to this TS extension RT. After placing a Vega 40" fence on my TS there was a huge void begging for a RT. After building a frame the RT lifts out for bit changes and height adjustments. Since this is one of 4 RTs I do not use a fence other than TS but one that clamps to TS fence is in the futue


----------



## Ripper MN (May 10, 2010)

*I purchased a craftsman fence for this*

Bought a new fence a few years ago bolted right on.
Used this to replace the two wooden fence pieces that came with it>


----------

